# shivering cat!



## caitlinwade (Jan 8, 2012)

my 14 year old bombay cat has been shivering alot lately,
i was wondering if he is just cold because of the weather suddenly changing from really hot, to really cold?
or is it something to do with his health?
iv put him in his bed with a blankey over him and he seems to be ok
hes eating fine and drinking fine
and he is healthy in himself
ALSO..
if you do just think hes cold could you give me other ideas of how to keep him warm?
thankyou


----------



## Bonfire (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm not sure if it'll be a cold or not, so hopefully someone else will comment to help you - but as regards keeping an older cat warm in general - one of these:

SnuggleSafe Microwave Wireless Heatpad with Fleece Cover: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

I use it for my kitten under his bed, keeps him warm during the night for up to 8 hours.


----------



## Mo1959 (Mar 31, 2012)

Bonfire said:


> I'm not sure if it'll be a cold or not, so hopefully someone else will comment to help you - but as regards keeping an older cat warm in general - one of these:
> 
> SnuggleSafe Microwave Wireless Heatpad with Fleece Cover: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies
> 
> I use it for my kitten under his bed, keeps him warm during the night for up to 8 hours.


Thanks for that link. I tried one of the electric ones but I thought it was getting dangerously hot so disposed of it. This looks ideal and much safer.


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

I've just googled 'shivering cat' and it's coming up with things like hypoglycemia (to do with sugar levels), low body temperature, digestive problems, pain, shock. It may be none of these, but personally I'd get him checked out by the vet to be on the safe side especially as he's getting a bit older.


----------



## caitlinwade (Jan 8, 2012)

Tobacat said:


> I've just googled 'shivering cat' and it's coming up with things like hypoglycemia (to do with sugar levels), low body temperature, digestive problems, pain, shock. It may be none of these, but personally I'd get him checked out by the vet to be on the safe side especially as he's getting a bit older.


he seems fine though, he only shivers when hes layed on the carpet or anywhere thats not in his bed which is next to the radiator, so i think it might be because hes cold, i cant take him to a vet because hes not actually my cat, we dont have the papers because he belongs to someone on my road but we took him in because they dont have anything to do with him since they got 4 terrier dogs!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

caitlinwade said:


> he seems fine though, he only shivers when hes layed on the carpet or anywhere thats not in his bed which is next to the radiator, so i think it might be because hes cold, i cant take him to a vet because hes not actually my cat, we dont have the papers because he belongs to someone on my road but we took him in because they dont have anything to do with him since they got 4 terrier dogs!


:confused5: Why can't you take him to the vet?? If his owners won't have anything to do with him, and he is at your house, then of course you should take him!!! You don't need any papers for that! :confused5:


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

when i got my cat, he kept going into anphlactic shock. once for having his needles and then for eating a wheeto and other times i don't know what for. 
he wasn't shivvering all of the time, but quite alot. 

i had to go to the vets quite a few times because of this and they gave him a steroid each time. 
i would definitely take the cat to the vets. it's better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## caitlinwade (Jan 8, 2012)

hmm.. im only 14 and a first time cat owner, so it would be up to my mum really, hes stopped shivering now, it might just be because hes cold because the only time he shivers is when hes out of his bed or outside (our house is freezing because we cant afford heating with all the costs going up! haha), hes perfectly fine in him self? i dont know what to do, hes outside now with his legs in the air in the sun and hes fine:001_huh:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks for that link. I tried one of the electric ones but I thought it was getting dangerously hot so disposed of it. This looks ideal and much safer.


The microwave pads are brilliant, they give out a steady warmth for hours on end. I bought one for my 15 y/old cat with CRF to have in his bed at night during the winter. I borrow it myself sometimes if I have back ache. 
Well worth the money.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Tobacat said:


> I've just googled 'shivering cat' and it's coming up with things like hypoglycemia (to do with sugar levels), low body temperature, digestive problems, pain, shock. It may be none of these, but personally I'd get him checked out by the vet to be on the safe side especially as he's getting a bit older.


I used to have a cat who had diabetes. She used to shiver and 'hug' the radiator pipes if her insulin levels were too high (i.e. when she was hypoglycaemic). I think you should at least ask your mum to ask the owner whether the cat has been checked for diabetes. It is very unusual for a cat to shiver unless they have health problems. The only other time I know of is if their fur gets soaked to the skin.

If the owner does not want the cat, maybe they would be willing for you to adopt it. Would your mum agree to it, and be willing to approach the owner and ask them do you think? The owner might be grateful.


----------



## Mo1959 (Mar 31, 2012)

chillminx said:


> The microwave pads are brilliant, they give out a steady warmth for hours on end. I bought one for my 15 y/old cat with CRF to have in his bed at night during the winter. I borrow it myself sometimes if I have back ache.
> Well worth the money.


Thanks. Ordered it from Amazon today. My Siamese kitten is usually snuggled on my knee or in my bed during the night but she likes a cosy bed if I have to go out for a few hours.


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

Have a word with your Mum and explain you are worried and having been doing a bit of research online and the sort of comments that are coming back. For reassurance, it would be great if he coul dbe checked out at the vet. At least you would know one way or the other.

We have heating but it's never on more than 18c and now spring is here it's only on for about 30 mins, so our house probably isn't much warmer than yours and my 12 year old cats certainly aren't shivering - in fact, one has been choosing to sleep in the conservatory which is about 10c.


----------



## caitlinwade (Jan 8, 2012)

Tobacat said:


> Have a word with your Mum and explain you are worried and having been doing a bit of research online and the sort of comments that are coming back. For reassurance, it would be great if he coul dbe checked out at the vet. At least you would know one way or the other.
> 
> We have heating but it's never on more than 18c and now spring is here it's only on for about 30 mins, so our house probably isn't much warmer than yours and my 12 year old cats certainly aren't shivering - in fact, one has been choosing to sleep in the conservatory which is about 10c.


thanks for your post, oliver has fully stopped shivering, i think he should be ok, ill post again if anything happens hes now sharing my chicken hahaha


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

Brilliant news, obviously just keep a close eye on him (which I'm sure you're going to do).


----------



## caitlinwade (Jan 8, 2012)

Tobacat said:


> Brilliant news, obviously just keep a close eye on him (which I'm sure you're going to do).


oh! definately! does cigerette smoke effect cats? because he goes into next doors house and they are heavy smokers the smell comes through the walls literally! and whenever oliver comes back into ours youc an smell him a mile off! could the smoke affect his health?


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

I do know that childrens doctors in hospital make a note if parents smoke, even if they smoke outside away from their kids, as it's felt they can pass on the effects of smoke in this way. I can't say for sure whether cigarette smoke affects cats, but on the above basis I'm glad I don't smoke and haven't got to think about that one.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

caitlinwade said:


> oh! definately! does cigerette smoke effect cats? because he goes into next doors house and they are heavy smokers the smell comes through the walls literally! and whenever oliver comes back into ours youc an smell him a mile off! could the smoke affect his health?


I think it probably does. Second-hand smoke affects all living things in the area, including plant-life and insects. I would mention it to your vet and see what they say.


----------



## caitlinwade (Jan 8, 2012)

iv never taken Oliver to the vets due to him not actually being our cat hes just living with us now! ha ha, he never goes to his real home any more due to him being shoved out by some little snappy dogs!! i will be going to the vets when i get my kitten because it will be injections and check-ups, but that wont be for about 13/14 weeks, so i will just have to keep an eye on his breathing because of the smoke!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

caitlinwade said:


> *iv never taken Oliver to the vets due to him not actually being our cat hes just living with us now! ha ha, he never goes to his real home any more* due to him being shoved out by some little snappy dogs!! i will be going to the vets when i get my kitten because it will be injections and check-ups, but that wont be for about 13/14 weeks, so i will just have to keep an eye on his breathing because of the smoke!


But I would still take him to the vet if and when he needs to go...!! He lives with you now and never goes home?? So if he _DOES_ get ill, who would get him to the vets??? He can't just catch the bus himself, you know...


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

caitlinwade said:


> iv never taken Oliver to the vets due to him not actually being our cat hes just living with us now! ha ha, he never goes to his real home any more due to him being shoved out by some little snappy dogs!! i will be going to the vets when i get my kitten because it will be injections and check-ups, but that wont be for about 13/14 weeks, so i will just have to keep an eye on his breathing because of the smoke!


if he is living with you and you stated that you 'adopted' him, then he is yours and your parents responsibility.
you can't simply have him down as your cat until he gets ill, and then claim he is your neighbours.
you should pop him along to the vets with your new kitten


----------



## caitlinwade (Jan 8, 2012)

i understand what you are all saying about him being 'our responsibility' now, but you dont understand, his real owners still think hes theirs, and they arent nice people, for example the grandson who lives there gave someones dog a heart attack who i knew! it died later that night! and also if i went over and said he was ill they would take him to the vets because hes been ill before and they took him! so im really confussed as to what to do!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

caitlinwade said:


> i understand what you are all saying about him being 'our responsibility' now, but you dont understand, his real owners still think hes theirs, and they arent nice people, for example the grandson who lives there gave someones dog a heart attack who i knew! it died later that night! and also if i went over and said he was ill they would take him to the vets because hes been ill before and they took him! so im really confussed as to what to do!


Well, it sounds like the grandson is being cruel to animals, so I wouldn't ever take the cat back there!!! Did you report him to the RSPCA for what he did to the dog...??

If a cat has 'adopted' new owners and moved in with them, then they MUST take him to the vet if he gets ill!! You don't have to tell the original owners, they need not even know! Otherwise, that's like him being a stray, feral cat who is simply sharing your roof, and that is NOT "looking after" him! :frown5:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

It all sounds rather confusing, and I sympathise with your not knowing what to do for the best. 

If the cat is always round at your house it sounds as though he does not feel wanted or comfortable with your neighbours. He has made his choice and would rather move in with you 

Has it ever been suggested to the neighbours that it might be better if your mum adopted the cat offically? At least that way you (and your neighbour) would know where you both stood in terms of responsibility for the cat. If the neighbours have little dogs now and no time for the cat, would they not be relieved I wonder, if you were to adopt the cat? Perhaps they don't like to ask your mum to take him on?


----------



## caitlinwade (Jan 8, 2012)

i really dont know what to do! haha, we do flea/worm etc him and take care of him like clipping his claws, checking for ear mites etc.. but we havent really thought of the vets!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I think it is time for your mother to have it out with the neighbours, and have the grown-ups decide amongst themselves whose responsibilty he is.
And the next move is for the responsible person to have him checked out by the vet, as it is not normal for a cat to be shivering like that indoors, not even occasionally.
If a cat needs to be kept warm, there is something wrong. So a general health check would be in order.
Besides, he will soon need his jabs, too, I suppose.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Caitlin -- I just re-read your original post and see you mentioned your cat is aged 14, which I had forgotten. This reminded me that when some cats have kidney disease they often feel the cold though I have never known one to shiver like you described yours doing. But your cat is of the age where he could possibly be in the early stages of kidney disease, as it is very common in older cats.

So I was wondering if the cat has ever been checked for Chronic Renal Failure (CRF) with a blood test? Does he drink a lot of water btw? 

Being the age of 14 means he is regarded as quite an elderly cat, so he needs extra care, and any unusual symptoms (like the shivering) really should be reported to the vet as soon as you notice them, as it could indicate something serious that needs early treatment. Just because the shivering has stopped for the time being it does not mean what caused it has gone away. In fact it is unlikely to have gone away.

I had a thought -- if you and your mum don't feel you can take the cat to the vet because of the unclear situation about who he belongs to, then how about your mum having a word with the cat's usual vet about the shivering episode. The vet will know the cat, and perhaps can give you some advice. However, is most likely, in my experience, the vet will say "bring the cat in for a checkup".... 

I think it is dreadful that your neighbours have allowed the poor cat to be pushed out of his home at his advanced years, at exactly the time of his life when he needs more care, cosseting and love, not less After all he has given the owners his loyalty and affection for many years, and now he deserves for them to be unselfish and give him something back. As they don't seem to want to, I am therefore very glad you and your mum have been able to take him in and look after him and love him. You are obviously good kind people who care a great deal about animals.


----------



## caitlinwade (Jan 8, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Caitlin -- I just re-read your original post and see you mentioned your cat is aged 14, which I had forgotten. This reminded me that when some cats have kidney disease they often feel the cold though I have never known one to shiver like you described yours doing. But your cat is of the age where he could possibly be in the early stages of kidney disease, as it is very common in older cats.
> 
> So I was wondering if the cat has ever been checked for Chronic Renal Failure (CRF) with a blood test? Does he drink a lot of water btw?
> 
> ...


oh my god! im worried now!, he drinks about 5-8 times a day! which is alot, 
but he has stopped shivering.
i want to take him to a vet, but my mum said that he is not our cat we just care for him!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

You should tell your mum that she is not caring for him if she won't get him checked by a vet. I realise they probably fear it will be too expensive, and that is understandable as they never planned to keep this cat, but maybe this is a case where the PDSA could help or another animal welfare charity?


----------



## caitlinwade (Jan 8, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> You should tell your mum that she is not caring for him if she won't get him checked by a vet. I realise they probably fear it will be too expensive, and that is understandable as they never planned to keep this cat, but maybe this is a case where the PDSA could help or another animal welfare charity?


my mum knows he isnt wanted at his real home, and thats true about not having any money, because we have to use all our extra money to pay to keep the kitten i am getting,  im so scared!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

caitlinwade said:


> oh my god! im worried now!, he drinks about 5-8 times a day! which is alot,
> but he has stopped shivering.
> i want to take him to a vet, but my mum said that he is not our cat we just care for him!


Caitlin, if he is drinking 5-8 times a day the most likely cause is kidney disease. Though it could possibly be due to diabetes, as that makes them thirsty, and also might explain the shivering episode...

Whatever the cause it is not normal for a cat to drink that much, as they get most of their fluids from their food. Unless you are feeding him only dry food, which would make him drink more than usual. If he has kidney disease a dry food diet would be unhealthy for him as he will be unable to drink enough water to keep himself properly hydrated. With kidney disease a cat is unable to retain fluids, hence he has to keep drinking to replace them.

If he has diabetes he needs treatment for it urgently. It is a dangerous illness and is not something than can be ignored.

If your mum can't afford vets fees, then it would be best if she spoke to the neighbours who apparently still own the cat, and say you have been doing some research and are concerned from the cat's symptoms (episodes of shivering and drinking a lot of water) that he may have kidney disease or diabetes. If they hardly ever see the cat they may not be aware of his symptoms. If you tell them this, then they are obliged to take him to the vet.

If your mum can not afford to take on the expense of an elderly cat with possible health problems, then it is really not a good idea to take him in and feed him, as that is allowing him to think he can make his home with you when you have no intention of adopting him. And that would be a very unkind thing to do to the poor cat.


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

i agree with chillminx. 
a conversation with the owners is definitely needed!
i would also agree with it sounding like diabetes. 
it might not be, but there is obviously something not right, somewhere!

if the owners refuse to take him to the vets, then i would ring the rspca as if it is diabetes, or kidney disease. then he really does need help!

elderly cats are obviously prone to alot of health conditions - as all elderly are.
my cat is 8 and has had kidney stones quite a few times. including hospital stays overnight for a few nights.

it is very costly. so if your parents can't afford to take care of this cat in the correct way, then you really need to consider not allowing him in your house to 'live' there and giving the full reins back to the original owner.


----------



## caitlinwade (Jan 8, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Caitlin, if he is drinking 5-8 times a day the most likely cause is kidney disease. Though it could possibly be due to diabetes, as that makes them thirsty, and also might explain the shivering episode...
> 
> Whatever the cause it is not normal for a cat to drink that much, as they get most of their fluids from their food. Unless you are feeding him only dry food, which would make him drink more than usual. If he has kidney disease a dry food diet would be unhealthy for him as he will be unable to drink enough water to keep himself properly hydrated. With kidney disease a cat is unable to retain fluids, hence he has to keep drinking to replace them.
> 
> ...


he eats both dry and wet, and he doesnt use the toilet (wee) as much anymore, and hes stopped shiver, maybe it could have just been an episode? hes only drank 3 times today
also i think it is much minder for us to take him into our home instead of him living outdoors


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes, it's better for him to be indoors, but maybe if the owners don't want him he could go to the local Cats Protection or something, if he needs treatment?


----------



## caitlinwade (Jan 8, 2012)

nooo, i could never just give him away :'( and i cant just kick him out of my house:'(, this is proper upsetting me! i cant give him back to his last owners as they dont let him in their house because of dogs, and he deserves better after being abused as a young cat :'(


----------

